# Sears template set instructions



## skibusch69 (Dec 12, 2010)

I,m looking for a copy of instructions for Sears router template maker;
9-2573. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, KenB
[email protected]


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Ken and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.


----------

